# MK6 GLI DIY frame notch, kinda.



## jc_thatwhitejetta (Mar 1, 2015)

This is my second notched frame I have done, first I did it on my 2012 2.5 jetta 2.5" notch, the photos below are from my GLI. If you're wondering, yes I am NOT bagged and not planning on bagging my car. I am on H&R coilovers, and you're maybe thinking, why notch it if you're not planning on bagging it. Reason is I track it and I have 17x8, 225/50, so its a decent size wheel and tire so I need to lower it more than usual to cover the wheel gap, on a daily I drive on 17" on 205,45 so its even smaller and I really don't like wheel gap. Also my coilovers aren't stiffness adjustable, will be getting some in the future but Im poor. Anyways my axle hits every time I turn on a hard left on track or when the road isn't that even. It hurts me to hear my axle hit my frame so I notched it. So this is how I did mine, I encountered some problems but they were completely avoidable it took me like 4 hours to it by myself.
TOOLS and materials you'll need, HOLE SAW, CORDED drill, grinder, usual tools to take off your suspension, welder

First step, I took off my suspension and disconnected my hub from axle to make room for the drilling. Then I covered my brake line with some towels, took a look at where my axle was hitting and marked where I was going to drill.








started drilling, make sure you use a corded drill because its tough to cut through, here is the hole saw I used 16$ from LOWE'S








Problem I ran into was the frame was wider than the hole saw was deep, so I cut pieces off where I had already cut out so the hole saw can reach back there
















Also remember to put something back there just incase the drill goes through and you wont hit the turbo inlet pipe
So here is the Notch , next step is to get the piece of pipe mark it and cut it so it will fit inside, as you can see the cuts are in an angle, I did my notch as straight as I could I thing the frame just angles a bit so I cut it to shape
















Next step is welding it, grinded around the notch to metal, Disconnected the battery and went for it I am not the best welder out there but it looks like I did the job alright. used a MIG welder and tacked it then welded it from the front and sides, could not get the back








if you're wondering about the nut there, I just tacked it so i can have the welder grab on to something, i grinded down my welds and after it cooled down cleaned it up a bit then sprayed undercoating
















Before i sprayed the undercoating i used JB weld steel stick and covered the back gap and let it sit for two hours then sprayed it.
I put everything back together and it feels better now. My notch is a 3" notch, one thing you may notice the turbo inlet pipe is exposed to the axle possibly hitting it, that is where i kind off started to regret getting a 3" notch instead of a 2.5" one :banghead:,but no worries i will weld a piece back in to thereto keep that part from getting hit. I will keep you guys updated to see if my axle hits again after i weld on a small piece to stop the axle. If you have any questions just ask, also i apologize if i missed anything, just ask underneath.


----------

